# Fallout 3 Pink Screen of Death



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi
\My comptuer is not overheating, and my computer is more than capable of running fallout 3.
BUT
I get a pink screen when i start fallout 3, and it crashes.


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

bump!!!!!! :4-dontkno


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Post your full system specs, temperatures and voltages, and wait 24 hours before bumping.


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

Everyone is non overclocked, and i have not chagned the default voltages.
sli 8800gt 512mb
q6600 at 2.4ghz
ddr2 800 2gb ram
7500 rpm hard drive.
On the internet, there are people with my problem but nobody ever found a solution.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are your drivers (especially the graphics driver) and DirectX up to date? Try reinstalling them.

Is the game fully patched?

Have you also installed the SecuROM patch?

Are you using a backup copy or the original disc, and do you have any 'virtual drive' software installed, like Alcohol120% or Daemon Tools?


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

No, I did not install the securom patch, but i also do not have virtual drive stuff installed..
This is backup because i lost the original.
All drivers up to date.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

How did you get the game to run? The original disc needs to be inserted while you play, otherwise you get a "_Wrong disc inserted. Please insert the original Fallout 3 CD/DVD_" error.

Have you installed any cracks?


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

I dunno, it can run without cd =\


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Fallout 3 requires the original disc to be inserted otherwise the game will not start this includes if your running it from a backup copy in the DVD drive or a Virtual drive.
Please be honest or we can not help you find a solution to your problem.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

the game is downloaded?
are you using any No DVD patch? or any image?


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

no..... :sigh:


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

This is just a straight back up of the game right? I think its fine to help you.

What is your PSU (power supply unit)?


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

erm...650 watts i belive, enough for the system.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

Whats them make and brand of the PSU.


----------



## vectorman (Jun 8, 2010)

Lol, if you installed the game a certain way, in the data folder of fallout you might see a folder named "Fallout - Textures.bsa.dir" inside that is another one named textures, now just move the textures from there into the data folder and it should work,


----------

